# Zuzu & Zaza (Ongoing Picture Thread)



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Lime22 said:


> View attachment 259038



This one has gorgeous baby eyes, and I love the dilute* blue!



*Likely not the right adjective, because I am an idiot.


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> This one has gorgeous baby eyes, and I love the dilute* blue!
> 
> 
> 
> *Likely not the right adjective, because I am an idiot.


Yes he does! Haha thank you! He’s adorable


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

srirachaseahawk said:


> This one has gorgeous baby eyes, and I love the dilute* blue!
> 
> 
> 
> *Likely not the right adjective, because I am an idiot.


Haha, he's an opaline greywing  

Yes, your boys are precious


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your boys are gorgeous!

Please make sure you only feed millet very sparingly, as a treat as it is high in fat content.
Also, keep an eye on that rope perch as it is looking pretty worn.*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your boys are gorgeous!
> 
> Please make sure you only feed millet very sparingly, as a treat as it is high in fat content.
> Also, keep an eye on that rope perch as it is looking pretty worn.*
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


Ok! Thank you. I’m going this weekend to get them a new cage and new stuff. This is my old bird blu (she passed away) rope perch.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you chosen a cage for them yet?
You will want to get them the biggest cage possible and ensure the bar spacing is no more than 1/2".

There are a couple of cages that many of our members have that we recommend:*

*Prevue Hendryx Flight Cage F040 or F050*
*The one shown is the F040 which is a nice size. I actually prefer the F050 as it is a bit studier and easier to assemble.

MCage Flight Cage
Several members have this cage and I purchased one for a friend as well.

This MCage is the same as above but is less expensive!
MCage Flight Cage Less expensive than one previously posted!*


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

I was thinking this one off of chewy







Oí


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

You want one that is wider than taller, ideally. Budgies need to be able to fly from one side of the cage to the other, so I would skip this one.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What are the dimensions? Length. Width, Height?

I'm not enamored with that one from the picture. It does not look sturdy to me.

It's better to have a cage that is wider than the one pictured, and having a large flat top gives you a place to put a playground if you wish.*


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you guys! I will get a wider one instead!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you post a link to the ones you are interested in, we can advise you with regard to them.

MCage Flight Cage Less expensive than one previously posted!*


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

Zaza








Zuzu


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Lime22 said:


> View attachment 259076


Love that bird.


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Love that bird.


thank you, he is precious


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Make sure that bell is safe for your birds.
Stainless Steel, Aluminum and Nickel plated are safe metals for toys.
Chrome may contain zinc so it is never recommended for use with your budgies.*


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Make sure that bell is safe for your birds.
> Stainless Steel, Aluminum and Nickel plated are safe metals for toys.
> Chrome may contain zinc so it is never recommended for use with your budgies.*


Ok, thank you!


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Well they are cute, aren't they?
As you appear to have a mixed gender pair, please make sure that you are taking all of the necessary steps to prevent breeding.
Also, some natural perches instead of the wooden dowels will go a long way  
Those smooth, uniform perches are not the best for their feet.


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh really? They aren’t both boys? I was told so on here. How do I prevent breeding? Okay thank you for the advise.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Lime22 said:


> Oh really? They aren’t both boys? I was told so on here. How do I prevent breeding? Okay thank you for the advise.


I could be off!
If someone on here told you otherwise, feel free to ignore me 
I should have put the caveat on there that one looked female to me.


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> I could be off!
> If someone on here told you otherwise, feel free to ignore me
> I should have put the caveat on there that one looked female to me.


Haha okay but thank you still. I’m going to double check just incase


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both budgies are MALE. That hasn't changed. LOL.*


----------



## Lime22 (Oct 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Both budgies are MALE. That hasn't changed. LOL.*


Haha okay! Thanks!


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Both budgies are MALE. That hasn't changed. LOL.*


I'm curious how you know the blue budgie is male? I thought that a young budgie with a lightblue cere with rings around the nostrils was likely a female. Apparently that is not so, or am I missing something in the picture of the blue budgie?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, to be fair, it’s hard to differentiate sometimes between bluish male budgie (which can start turning blue young) and bluish female budgie cere. But in this case, it’s because the undertone of the cere is purple, not white. I also still think he’s male!


----------

